# Activity Diagramm und dann?



## noisebreath (26. Mrz 2009)

Hi,

was für ein UML diagramm kommt denn so nach einem Activity Diagramm?
Ich kenn mich noch nicht mit UML Diagrammen aus. Hab jetzt n Activity Diagramm erstellt und würde dass jetzt gerne weiter verfeinern, weiss aber nicht wie die Reihenfolge der nächsten Diagrammarten sein sollte bis ich zum Endergebnis komme.
hat da jemand ne ahnung?


----------



## hdi (26. Mrz 2009)

Eine grobe Vorgehensweise bei dem Design einer Software:
(Von oben nach unten)

*Use-Case-Diagramm*

Input: Problembeschreibung
Output: Use-Case-Diagramm

*Statisches Modell*
Input: Use-Case-Diagramm
Output: Klassendiagramm mit Attributen und Assoziationen ohne Methoden und ohne Sichtbarkeiten!

*Dynamisches Modell*
Input: Use-Case Diagramm und statisches Modell (Klassendiagramm)

Output: 
Interaktionsdiagramme (Sequenzdiagramm, Kommunikationsdiagramm) für jeden Use-Case mit  den Objekten, die in der Kommunikation jeweils verwickelt sind.
Achtung: I.d.R. für jedes Szenario eines jeden Use-Cases ein Interaktionsdiagramm!
Zustandsdiagramme / Aktivitätsdiagramme

*Realisierung von Zustandsdiagrammen*
Input: Zustandsdiagramme
Output: Erweiterung des Modells

*Objektentwurf*
Input: statisches + dynamisches Modell
Output: Erweiterung des Modells :
	Methoden in Klassendiagramme einbauen
	Sichtbarkeiten einbauen
Assoziationen evtl. Nur in eine Richtung ausrichten (wie werden Nachrichten geschickt?)
	Aktivitätsdiagramme für nicht-triviale Algorithmen
	Auflösen von Mehrfachvererbung + Wiederverwendung von Klassen

*Systementwurf*
Input: Objektentwurf
Output:  Einbettung des Entwurfs in die Systemumgebung 
Packages, Imports, Komponenten
	  Festlegen der System-Architektur


----------



## noisebreath (26. Mrz 2009)

danke. werds heute abend mal angehen.


----------

